# Curtiss Aircraft P-42 used in tests.



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2017)

Curtiss XP-42: This highly modified Curtiss P-36A became the XP-42 when it was re-engined and took part in drag-reduction and all-moving tail research with the NACA at Langley. The last flight of this aircraft took place in April 1947; and it was scrapped in July of that year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2017)

his photograph shows propeller cuffs (similar to those on the F4F-3.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2017)

Very cool


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2017)

That's a good looking aircraft!


----------

